# Need help figuring out best electric options



## jenndun (Apr 29, 2013)

I bought 8.5 acres in the country. No building codes, permits, requirements ect. There is water and electric at the road. I don't have the money right now. f for septic. My plan was always to do grey water and composting toilets and by pass the septic. In order to get electric I need water hooked up and in order to get water I have to have a septic. So I need other options. There is a creek that runs through the property. They said it's seasonal but from what I've seen it's usually always full when we are there. But I haven't been through summer yet. I've heard of electric from water but not sure if it would be enough to power a home. I've thought about solar but don't have a ton of money to put into it right now. For now we will most likely put an rv or small cabin there. So it wont need to run a ton of stuff. I'm thinking propane for stove, heating and maybe even fridge. I can bring in water and store it for drinking and showers so I'm not worried about water. Anyway I'm just looking for ideas on my best option that will get us to the land fastest since I'm paying for land and rent where I'm at now. Thanks so much.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Sounds like fun! That's how I started. Lived in a 20' camper for 5 yrs. until I acquired some more elbow room. Had to use a road map for a while in my 12'x50' mobile home..

My question would be..* How long will it be until you are "forced" to connect to the utilities in your front yard?* They wasn't ran out there for nothing. It wouldn't be good to choose a direction and then be forced to change in the future..


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

This spring, where our eldest son lives a nearby town expanded. In the expansion they swallowed the area where my son lives. He was forced to get rid of his poultry. 

Neighbors with horses have all been fined for having horses. What was legal 6 months ago, is not legal today.

The town is connecting all homes to municipal water / sewer.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

You could get a 1000 gallon tank and store water from the creek.........
But that would require electric

This creek water would HAVE to be filtered and cleaned.......A good way to clean the water is with a ultra-violet light system.
But that would require electric.

If this place is close enough to "peoples" -----a village-town-city---so that electric and water *already* is run by your place, you can bet your bottom dollar that you are close enough that eventually some busy body 'do gooder' will turn you in for some infraction what ever of what ever you do do........
Worst case-- then your place could be red tagged and you could be shut out of your own place...

Best thing --for now-- hook up and play their game. Then you can , quietly over time, build your alternative ideas............

Water is too precious and necessary to life to short change yourself on.


----------

